# Two ETC Ions reported stolen



## derekleffew (Mar 2, 2010)

Reposted from the Stagecraft Mailing List:

> I am sorry to report that two Ion boards have been stolen from our theatre.
> The first was sitting on the tech table overnight. The second was stolen
> from a locked booth and the security cable was cut. We are in the Southern
> California area. I would appreciate any heads up y'all might have about an
> ...


----------



## MNicolai (Mar 2, 2010)

There were multiple occasions of theft at that location?


----------



## Footer (Mar 2, 2010)

Someone knew what they were after. For all of you that troll ebay looking for deals, keep your eyes open.


----------



## photoatdv (Mar 2, 2010)

As bad as this is gonna sound.... sounds like it was someone who knew what and where. Former and current students... anyone get kicked out or leave with a chip on their shoulder? Do you guys rent out the theatre? If so possibly crew from a rental...

Don't think I'm being biased towards crew... but it seems more likely they'd know what is valuable... and where it is.... and how to get it out.


----------



## Anvilx (Mar 2, 2010)

Sounds like its time to change the locks...


----------



## photoatdv (Mar 2, 2010)

Yep.........


----------



## Kelite (Mar 2, 2010)

Sadly, last month may have been the time to change the locks...  

Hindsight- *sigh


----------



## Footer (Mar 2, 2010)

At least this is a very vertical product. There are only so many ions out there at this point in time. I don't know if this is possible or not, but ETC could put something in the next software update that would essentially brick the consoles because the serial numbers should be known.


----------



## venuetech (Mar 2, 2010)

sounds like its time to install security cameras


----------



## eternalfire1244 (Mar 2, 2010)

Had something like this happen in Sudbury a couple of years ago. One year there was some portable 12 chan Sensor's stolen then the year after that both Cambrian college had a Fat Frog, 8 Mac 150s and the replacement sensors for the last break in stolen and Laurentian University had their entire stock of Mac 150s stolen as well as their Fat frog. Both of the thefts that year happened in the span of a month. This is in a place we can't even do a 15 min load in without getting a stupid parking ticket. Our gear was never found.
I will keep an eye out for your gear and I hope you have good insurance to cover the theft.


----------



## MNicolai (Mar 2, 2010)

Does anyone know if they know the serial numbers of the missing equipment, and if they've reported them to ETC?

I know it's a long shot, but ETC keeps pretty good service records on all of their control consoles, so if someone takes it in for service a year from now, or gives them a call and reports the problem, they may be able to figure out where the consoles are. I doubt ETC would put an update into to turn the consoles into bricks, though. It'll piss off the thieves, but won't make it anymore likely that the consoles will make it back to their original owners.

I'm reminded of a thread (last summer?) a while back about an entire tractor trailer of audio gear that was stolen. It seems like once the equipment is gone, no matter how valuable, recovery is extremely unlikely.


----------



## chris325 (Mar 2, 2010)

I would think that ETC would be willing to store the serial numbers of the Ions in case they are contacted for tech support.

Either way, keep tabs on Craigslist, ebay (email notifications maybe?) for the missing gear. It's a stretch, but certainly worth putting the effort toward.


----------



## Van (Mar 2, 2010)

Mike, just a couple of blocks from where I'm sitting 'The Decemberists' had a semi trailer stolen it had a a bunch of sound gear and almost all their concessions <t-shirts, cd's >, the trailer was later found but the gear was all gone. It's sad to think that this stuff will, most likely, never be found. The perpetraitors obvisouly knew what they were going after, they knew what it worth and I bet you they knew they could never sell it. It'll wind up in some DJ's stock or in the basement of some club.


----------



## ruinexplorer (Mar 2, 2010)

Did he ever say more about the projector? Different resources for those items.


----------



## Footer (Mar 3, 2010)

From PSW via LN...

ETC ION 1000
SDSU ID: (tag) E030993
Model/serial: 4310A1002
Purchased 7/1/2008

The other console was an ion 1.5k.


----------



## flyboydc (Mar 14, 2010)

I live up in the Valley. We will keep our eyes open.


----------

